# Ryan 265-1 carb info



## 3v0 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am new to the carbs used on string trimmers. Is there any online info I can study prior to working on mine. Mostly 4 cycle experiance.

At the very least I need to replace the primer bulb. Where is a good place to get parts. The trimmer has not been used for about 5 years. It was hard to start then would not start.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For info:
www.walbro.com
www.zamacarb.com

I use jackssmallengines.com or you can search on small engine parts and you will get loads of results for parts.


----------

